# A Model 3 and a Model S drag race...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

A Model S and a Model 3 drag race... but wait this isn't any ordinary drag race. It's a Summon Race! Check it out!!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Did the Model S use the key fob for summoning or the phone? If fob, it'd be interesting to see if there's a difference.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know man - need that photo finish and the camera on the actual finish line. Does that S stand a little taller and cast a longer shadow? Looks like he might have almost been taken by the 3 !


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Did the Model S use the key fob for summoning or the phone? If fob, it'd be interesting to see if there's a difference.


Both cars used the phone app with continuous press for this one.



GDN said:


> I don't know man - need that photo finish and the camera on the actual finish line. Does that S stand a little taller and cast a longer shadow? Looks like he might have almost been taken by the 3 !


I know, I immediately regretted placement of the GoPro, but we didn't want to redo the race. The S definitely won even though the video makes it look close. Toward the end, it's hard to see but I think my car slowed when it detected the cone on the left.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Both cars used the phone app with continuous press for this one.
> 
> I know, I immediately regretted placement of the GoPro, but we didn't want to redo the race. The S definitely won even though the video makes it look close. Toward the end, it's hard to see but I think my car slowed when it detected the cone on the left.


All fun and good information honestly. Cool you have access to both cars to make comparisons and in the end all looks about equal. Cool to now it detected the cone as well as an obstacle.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Toward the end, it's hard to see but I think my car slowed when it detected the cone on the left.


What‽ Rematch! VINdicate your 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> What‽ Rematch! VINdicate your 3.


Rematch for sure and ideally we try to find an X and get them spread out in S E X formation for the video, but I don't know anyone with an X locally well at least no one that will want to be in a YouTube video.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

This is great thanks!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I made Teslarati!!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-vs-model-3-summon-race/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I made Teslarati!!
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-vs-model-3-summon-race/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

And wow, the views on that video shot up from 10k to 18.5k in a few hours!!!


----------

